# JSP oder gleich GWT?



## derDanie (9. Dez 2009)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an das Javaforum, bevor ich zu meiner Frage komme.

Ich weiß, es ist keine Einfache und lässt sich wohl nicht mit einem "so ist es Richtig und das ist die einzige Wahrheit" beantworten. Ich möchte auch keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen.
Bisher habe ich kaum Erfahrung im Bereich Web-, sondern mehr in Desktop- und (öh) Großrechnerentwicklung. Doch so für mich im privaten reizt mich das Thema (vor allem seit Ajax und GWT) recht stark.

Nun der Punkt: Macht es Sinn, bevor ich mich in GWT einarbeite, erst einmal Java-Webentwicklung in der "synchronen" Form, also anhand von Servlets in Kombination mit JSP zu lernen, bevor ich mich an GWT und damit an AJAX ranwage? 
Oder reicht es, Java zu verstehen um gleich mit GWT anzufangen?


----------



## byte (9. Dez 2009)

Kenntnisse über JSP brauchst Du im Grunde keine. Essentiell wichtig ist aber, dass Du verstehst, wie Servlets funktionieren. Das ist nämlich die Basis für nahezu alle Java Webframeworks.

Es macht schon Sinn, erstmal ein grundlegendes Tutorial zu Servlets/ JSP zu machen. Dann weisst Du schonmal, wie ein Java Webprojekt strukturell aufgebaut ist, wie WAR Files aussehen usw. Du verstehst dann besser, wie der Server Code von GWT tickt und bist nicht ganz so planlos, wenn Dein Build mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Heady86 (9. Dez 2009)

Hi,

über grundlegende Sachen kannst du dich ja vorab mal informieren wie byte schon erwähnt hat. 

Der Einstieg in GWT ist allerdings nicht schwer, da es sehr gute Beispiele gibt, inklusive der jeweiligen Sourcen.

GWT Showcase

Oder was mir noch besser gefällt ist smartGWT Showcase . smartGWT ist eine zusätzliche Widget Library für GWT. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## HLX (9. Dez 2009)

Eine sehr gute alternative zu SmartGWT ist ExtGWT von ExtJS.

Ich habe mit beiden gearbeitet und ExtGWT gefällt mir persönlich besser, da es kein JS-Wrapper ist, sondern in Java entwickelt wurde. Somit ist der Code leichter zu erweitern und zu debuggen. Leider ist die Doku noch sehr bescheiden, so dass man leichter in die ein oder andere Falle gerät.

@derDanie: Beschäftige dich aber, wie schon erwähnt wurde, zuerst mit der Servlet-Technologie, da sie ebenfalls Bestandteil von GWT ist. Anschließend kommt GWT und dann erst die Bibliotheken.


----------



## derDanie (9. Dez 2009)

Okay, klingt ziemlich nach dem, was ich erwartet habe. Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## derDanie (15. Dez 2009)

Eins noch dazu:
Gibt es ein gutes, umfangreiches Tutorium oder Buch zu Servlets? Finde immer wieder mal ältere Beiträge hierzu und weiß nicht, ob das vernachlässigbar ist. Oder in wie weit sich die Servletspezifikationen im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben und damit ein aktuelles Buch empfehlenswert wäre.


----------



## Heady86 (15. Dez 2009)

Morgen,

in dem gelben Kasten sind ein paar verlinkt, vielleicht ist da ja was dabei --> Servlet Tutorials


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2009)

ExtGWT ist schon ziemlich nett, die Widgets sehen sehr gut aus und viel gibts direkt out-of-the-box. Allerdings ist mir die Library schon wieder etwas oversized. Teilweise fühlt sich die Anwendung bei manchen Browsern träge an. Hab z.B. ein Panel im Westen und eins im Center. das Center hat einen Pageable Table. Wenn ich nun das Panel im Westen collapse, dann dauert der Collapse Vorgang unter Firefox ewig lange (dabei Repaint Probleme). Unter IE und Chrome siehts hingegen gut aus. Das sind dann so Dinge, wo man dann ziemlich aufgeschmissen ist. Wie will man sowas aus eigener Kraft fixen? Dazu kommen dann noch die häufigen API Changes bei neuen Major Versionen.

Mein Fazit: GWT ist super, aber ExtGWT leider etwas zu viel für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## fastjack (15. Dez 2009)

Was allerdings ein wenig an GWT stört sind die Kompilierzeiten des gwtc-Compilers. ueh:


----------



## Noctarius (15. Dez 2009)

Wird aber in Version 2.0 besser. Bisher dauert es solange, da er ja Permutationen pro Browser erstellt, das wird aber in Version 2.0 geändert und wirkt sich sehr positiv auf die Kompilierzeit aus.


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2009)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Was allerdings ein wenig an GWT stört sind die Kompilierzeiten des gwtc-Compilers. ueh:



Ja, allerdings kann man die Zeit relativ gut drücken. Früher gabs den Hosted Mode Browser. Beim Entwickeln musste man also gar nicht explizit neu kompilieren, sondern hat einfach den Hosted Mode aktualisiert. Das geht zwar auch nicht instant, aber ist schonmal deutlich schneller als den Compiler anzuwerfen. Heute kann man ja direkt im Browser per Plugin testen ohne manuellen Compile. Hab GWT 2.0 allerdings noch nicht getestet.

Und den Compile kann man sonst auch recht gut beschleunigen, indem man beim Entwickeln erstmal nur für einen Browser und eine Sprache (falls i18n genutzt wird) kompiliert und nicht für alle. Bei größeren Projekten bietet es sich dann auch an, die Anwendung in mehrere GWT Module zu gliedern. Dann muss man immer nur das Modul kompilieren, an dem man grade arbeitet.

Auch hier ist ExtGWT leider ein Negativbeispiel, weil es die Compilezeit *massiv *negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## derDanie (15. Dez 2009)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Auch hier ist ExtGWT leider ein Negativbeispiel, weil es die Compilezeit *massiv *negativ beeinflusst.



Ich fand auch erschreckend, wie träge extGWT im Internet Explorer 7 läuft. War eigentlich nicht benutzbar. Daheim mit WebKit ne schöne Sache, aber IE ist halt (leider) Standard in Unternehmen.


----------

